# Old pub / golf club



## urbexmodel (Aug 17, 2014)

This was a really good explore and was right on my door step so couldn't belive my luck. It is a old golf house building and in not bad condition in some parts. Others were a little bad but was quite a big building to explore with lots of rooms based in Lancashire. Pic heavy


IMG_2397 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2384 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2383 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2375 by melharper2011, on Flickr

quite a few different bars in this place


IMG_2368 by melharper2011, on Flickr

from the outside


IMG_2381 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2401 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2402 by melharper2011, on Flickr

anyone for a pepsi??


IMG_2406 by melharper2011, on Flickr


IMG_2407 by melharper2011, on Flickr

reception area


IMG_2416 by melharper2011, on Flickr

bricked up door


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice photos, plenty of interesting things left behind.


----------



## forker67 (Aug 17, 2014)

The tractor seat and the blonde are nice features!!!!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 18, 2014)

Quite a few different bars? Sounds like my kind of place!

Thanks for the explore guys


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol, love the videos above the bar. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bit trashed but still interesting things here.Ace pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Aug 18, 2014)

i like the tinsel on the bar,very festive


----------



## woody65 (Aug 19, 2014)

nuts model?


----------



## urbexmodel (Aug 19, 2014)

yes woody


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice photos!


----------

